# cedar shakes



## fivestarinunion (Apr 1, 2011)

Can anybody tell me simple way for calculating how much 30 lb. paper is needed for cedar shakes?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

1 ft... per ft.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

The next question will be,

Can anybody tell me simple 
way for calculating how many cedar shakes are needed for a XXXXsf roof?


----------



## fivestarinunion (Apr 1, 2011)

I take it you don't have an answer?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats probaly because the question dont make sense...how many sq's is the building? thats how much 30# you need...


----------



## fivestarinunion (Apr 1, 2011)

How many times have you put cedar shakes on? It goes in between each row of cedar shakes that you put on roof, much more than just sq. feet of roof. Please let somebody answer who has actually put them on correctly before.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

YA said 30# now your talking 18" 15#, MAYBE you should just let somebody who knows do it!!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Also, pretty cocky for someone trying to get answers , which wont be me now!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

fivestarinunion said:


> How many times have you put cedar shakes on?.


 Thats pretty much all we did in late 70's and 80's JFYI


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

fivestarinunion said:


> I take it you don't have an answer?


 
Sure I have an answer. Try leting us know how big the house is, or atleast how many shingles needed. You need one run of felt for each run of shakes right? You do know how long your eve edge is right? You know how long of rakes right? Do you know your exposure? How about trying a different tact when asking questions.


----------



## fivestarinunion (Apr 1, 2011)

Then you know it's 30 lb. paper you put in between layers of shakes and not 15 lb. or you should know. If you don't know a simple way to calculate how much you need for a job, just say so!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Is this a quiz?


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

fivestarinunion said:


> Can anybody tell me simple way for calculating how much 30 lb. paper is needed for cedar shakes?


You need to cover the whole roof in 30 pound (ice and water on the eaves/valleys) and then half lap 30 pound over it all.

Pretty simple stuff really.


----------



## roofer4 (Jun 9, 2021)

fivestarinunion said:


> Can anybody tell me simple way for calculating how much 30 lb. paper is needed for cedar shakes?


You will need 30# felt every 8 inches of most cedar shakes. Thirty pound felt gets put between every layer of shingles, with an 8inch exposure every layer. You will need 3 rows for 3 sqs (roll of 30# is 3dtx10ft long) 15% waste on a hipped out roof


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Pretty sure the project is finished now, The question was asked 10 years ago


----------

